# Happy bass section to all!



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

On behalf of tone dripper, I'd like to offer 1 free vpick to the 7th, 25th and 40th poster. Post must have a photo of you or your band while playing / posing with your bass. S/H $0.

I dig bass lots. I'm gonna write a song about bass now. I'll post when it's done.

Edit: Son woke up. Spoiled my world bass dominance song plans. It's now 2:15am. Songs on temporarily closed for road improvements. 

Note on contest. 
So it's poster who does post #7 -25-40, or closest thereafter with a selfie holding a bass. In the band setting. Cuddling his JI Joe collection AND his bass. Whatever. 

Onward and upward!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Lookin' forward to hearing it.
I'm a finger picker, so I'll avoid the post numbers to give someone a chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

here's something to influence you


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a grainy picture like that somewhere--have to find it, but in the meantime I will help out by getting this closer to post #7


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sweet. I've got my first big gig next weekend on bass. Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Batter up!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool !!! 

Let me start ...

Here I am at my show beginnings about 35 years ago... was 14 years old...We didnt have the funds for mics so had to share mine with the back up singer...


and a few years back doing an outside Party gig....


Grove on !!!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola and me at Rehearsal factory one night in February:









Thank you Sean for organizing this.

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok so @Frenchy99 

You're the winner of position 1 of three. 

When we get to #40 (3rd winner) I'll be sending them all out!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Awesome to see this section again. I've recently been invited to join a new project on bass - I've only dabbled. In preparation I am dusting off my old Washburn and have a Yorkville 200 watt keyboard amp that will do for practice. I am looking closely at the Fender v3 Rumble 500 combo as a "for real" amp but can't find one anywhere around to try out. At 36.5 pounds, 500 watts, 2x10 it sounds perfect for my needs - and my back.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, nice that this section is back again for sure.

Thanks to Sean for putting this on, 
not sure if I have a pic of me on bass though, might have to fake one. 

I'm really digging that Farley Sean, that's all that I've been using since I got it!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

the farley for those who don't know is a superb pick from v-picks (of which tone dripper sells btw). thanks for the note Jock. it's such a cool pick. it would kill for bass too!!! I like the thicker ones at time, and I also like the 1.2 mm (same as tradition lite) for a slight flex and slappiness that's cool. bass with a pick I thought I'd never be into. well here I am, and I'll rarely play with my fingers now.

more about that on a different thread in the 
NEW
*
LOW DOWN BASS SECTION @GC

^)@#HNG^%$*


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Ok so @Frenchy99
> 
> You're the winner of position 1 of three.



Cool !!! 

Thanks !


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My first bass - a 60's Kent Beatle Bass:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of BASS!!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We hoots gotta keep this there's going to #40 so I can send out these awesome picks. 

Sweet shot


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What number are we at now?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BW5HFA_lR_J/


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

You guys ( James on bass and cboutilier ) have the same amp ???


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> You guys ( James on bass and cboutilier ) have the same amp ???


It's pretty much the standard backline rental from L&M. 1000w GK with the 4x10 Traynor cab and 1x15 traynor extension.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

No 21 ami.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> It's pretty much the standard backline rental from L&M. 1000w GK with the 4x10 Traynor cab and 1x15 traynor extension.


Was not aware of that !  Here, its Steves Music ...

Plus I never rented for a gig...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Two lee to go before golden post #25 (with photo).


----------



## MartyCanuck (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't own this particular bass anymore but I can't find a pic of me with my Ric on this iPad. Are we allowed to link videos?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2017)

MartyCanuck said:


> Are we allowed to link videos?


Sure thing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

looks like we have winner no.2!!!! 
speech, speech, speech!!!!

now we're aiming for post no 40!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2017)

sambonee said:


> speech, speech, speech!!!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> You guys ( James on bass and cboutilier ) have the same amp ???


Like cboutilier, the GK amp and Traynor cabinet just happened to be the supplied backline that day. I love Traynor (what I personally own) and have been a GK fan in the past, but my stage sound that particular gig was horrendous; couldn't dial in anything remotely decent. FOH apparently sounded great.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> but my stage sound that particular gig was horrendous; couldn't dial in anything remotely decent. FOH apparently sounded great.


Thats the reason why I play with my gear! So hard to find your sound that to gamble on a live gig is almost suicide ! 

I did a show 2 years ago as a last minute replacement and played with the bass amp on hand ( an old Yamaha bass combo ) I wanted to kick it in so much it was garbage.... grrrr....

I played at low level not to ruine the show... 

Live and learn !


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thats the reason why I play with my gear! So hard to find your sound that to gamble on a live gig is almost suicide !
> 
> I did a show 2 years ago as a last minute replacement and played with the bass amp on hand ( an old Yamaha bass combo ) I wanted to kick it in so much it was garbage.... grrrr....
> 
> ...


Yes, but with supplied backline at a somewhat major event, I don't dare to ask to use my own rig. Sound techs have no time for that.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Yes, but with supplied backline at a somewhat major event, I don't dare to ask to use my own rig. Sound techs have no time for that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I also have no desire to truck around gear if I don't have to.  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> Sound techs have no time for that.


I never had that issue. Must be due to the fact that my events were not big enough....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> I also have no desire to truck around gear if I don't have to.



Thats what a wife is there for !


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


Well some would...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

ok a few more posts to go. and I'll be shipping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

here's another to get it closer.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

A little neon shining off the street.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

once post no. 40 is achieved, the person who posts a photo of them-self on or after post no 40 is the final winner!!!

can't you just barely stand it all!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

bump
What!? No more bassmen with a pic?

(not me)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

sambonee said:


> the person who posts a photo of them-self on or* after* post no 40 is the final winner!!!


bump?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We need more bass players!! . Even a new photo of a previous poster I'll accept. 

The heat is on!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Now that #40 has been achieved, the first person to post a pic of themselves playing bass is the third winner. 

I'll be mailing out the three picks once that's done.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXFuaTSlslP/


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> bump
> What!? No more bassmen with a pic?
> 
> (not me)


There's plenty of bass men, just nobody who wants to take pictures of us.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Frenchy99 
@laristotle 
@cboutilier 

Our three winners. 

Pm me
Your addresses and I'll ship out by next week. 

In a previous post I have photos of the picks in stock. Lmk which one you want !!! And feel
Free to ask questions about the character of the tone, application (bass - guitar - both ) dimensions. 


Happy bass section winners.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> @Frenchy99
> @laristotle
> @cboutilier
> 
> ...


I'll get ahold of you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Happy bass section winners.


You know where I live.
Or we'll hook up at Riff Wrath's.
Thanks for having this give away.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I look forward to the acceptance speeches .......


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I look forward to the acceptance speeches .......


Blah blah, bah blahhh , blaba blabla bah....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> You know where I live.



Party at Laristotle`s place !!! %h(*&


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Party at Laristotle`s place !!! %h(*&


If I was in the neigborhood - you know, somewhere between Thunder Bay and Quebec City - I would soooooooo go to that!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Just to let ya's know.
My wife will be the bouncer
If you don't behave, you'll be out the door .. in pain. lol.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> My wife will be the bouncer
> If you don't behave, you'll be out the door .. in pain. lol.



Wives...

Beautiful but deadly !!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy the prizes--and thanks for the contest


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Rock on.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Just to let ya's know.
> My wife will be the bouncer
> If you don't behave, you'll be out the door .. in pain. lol.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in mailing these out. I got Larry his in person at @RIFF WRATH jam. 










Other two Going out this week. 

Ciaoza


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bigboki said:


> Lola and me at Rehearsal factory one night in February:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I look like cousin It. Lmao


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Sure thing.


Shit! That's it! 

I want more!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Wives...
> 
> Beautiful but deadly !!!


Yes we are!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Sorry for the delay in mailing these out. I got Larry his in person at @RIFF WRATH jam.



Weed Garden Ayy !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yay !!!!!! 

I got my new V-Picks this week !!!

A V-Picks Tradition Lite to be exact !

Love it!

Big thanks to Sambonee !!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the pic. Sweet. 


That's the pick that Billy gibbons uses (with the ghost rim edge treatment. )


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Can’t see y YE image @laristotle


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2018)

sambonee said:


> Can’t see y YE image @laristotle


Neither can I now. 
Oh well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Can’t see y YE image @laristotle


This one?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

i still cant see it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

let's try again


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Isn’t this gorgeous?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> let's try again



Get back, Funky Cat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=668784196813315


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Holy shit watch and listen. This definitely caught my attention.


----------

